# Integrating new pullets



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi all,

I have (8) 7 week old pullets that I brought home last week. They've been living inside a massive dog crate inside the coop since we brought them home. I have one remaining Rhode Island Red hen that we saved for seri mental reasons and the other four hens went to a family in need. The red was alone for two days in the coop and was not happy about it. Once we brought home the babies her temperament totally changed and she also appears to have gone broody. She completely stopped laying eggs and prefers to linger next to the littles instead of having her free range time. 

Typically how old are pullets before you would combine flocks? 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I keep mine inside till they are fully feathered then I put them outside to free range before I let out the big ones. Then a let the big ones out and they all free range all day together. At night they all get locked in the coop. I have a few places for the little ones to hide out from the big ones if they are getting picked on. I do this when they are around 8-10 weeks. It depends on the bird. Some can handle the outdoors easier than others.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Try letting them out. Right now it appears that she is more than willing to accept them in to her domain.


----------



## ChickenGuy_Zack (Aug 13, 2014)

At that age they should be ready to come out almost anyway, give it a shot it should be okay, I breed and let them out with my adults at 8 weeks and never had a problem


----------



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

The breeder I got them from told me I should confine them for six weeks and I felt like that was pretty excessive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Release them in to the coop, not to free range. If your lone hen wants to stay in with them, let her. She's been lonely and is probably grateful she has some of her own species with her again. If it doesn't work you can put the little ones back and try again in a day or so.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

they were likely thinking along the lines of quarenteen. I would give the birds a solid look over, make sure there is no bugs and let them go. Any issue with bugs I have gotten I can directly attribute to rescue birds. I have since learned that a week in my basement with a lice and mite treatment, make sure they are eating and drinking, all the poo is normal. Once I know all is normal with the bird and it sees healthy i take it to the yard and if needs be section a portion of the yard for them. usually in a week or two all is well.


----------



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

The only fighting and pecking going on is among the littles.








Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Once she feels they have moved beyond the baby point you will see her discipline for over stepping. But so far that looks really positive.


----------

